# Another group purchase on GE 9325K 55 watt bulbs ??



## aedave (Sep 1, 2003)

Ok I missed out on the last purchase. I have talked to the lighting distributor supplier for my workplace which is, Albright Lighting http://www.albritelighting.com Through the Rep, I have confirmed that the bulbs are still availible. :idea: He even recommended trying to get a larger group buy so that GE can see that there is a demand for the bulb, thus avoiding it from being discontinued  I am putting together a complete setup for my 90gal and possibly doing a conversion on my 54gal also.

 I'm a relative newbie member to this board, if you have any concerns, check with any of the mods or members at the dori_kaze board http://pub25.ezboard.com/bdorikaze. I've been a member there for years. I live in a suburb of Vancouver B.C. Canada shipping across the border shouldn't be a problem.

So on to business, I'm just waiting to get pricing on the bulbs, soon hopefully suppliers are slow sometimes.
Now after seeing the shipping problems with the last GB I'm thinking it might be better to ship the case of 6 instead of pairs. As for shipping its part of my job so there are a few options such as Greyhound, Loomis/DHL, PriorityPost, Purolator, Fedex, and UPS.
For myself, I'm buying the parts for a complete setup as follows: Endcaps, Bulbs, and Ballasts. The bulb is the GE that many people on this board rave about. For more info type 45851 on the product code line on this link
http://catalog.gelighting.com/cgi-b...ode=search&pmetric=Variables.cookieparametric
or 
http://www.gelighting.com/na/litlib/specialty_fish.html
I'll most likely use an advance ballast, ICN4S5490C2LS for up to 4 bulbs or ICN-2S54-90C for up to 2 bulbs. These ballasts have end of life protection (EOL) so the bulbs don't explode when they die. The ballasts' are compatible with compact flourescent bulbs 36 to 55 watts, and 54 watt T5 bulbs if you change over later. I'm going to run a poll to guage interest. Feel free to add your comments and suggestions.

DC :mrgreen:

P.S.: If you don't want to buy a full case post a reply for the quantity your interested in.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Cool deal. Now I won't have to do another one of these Group Purchases, hehe.  For your reference, DC, 1000bulbs.com has their price at $18.96 per bulb, plus shipping.
If people order in quantities of six, you won't even need to arrange for door-to-door shipping. Just have the supplier ship them directly to the customer and charge them direct shipping.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I would definately be interested in this purchase... Albright has an outlet in Victoria so I could probably have them ship some of them to me here directly


----------



## samw (Nov 6, 2003)

Any developments? I'm in Vancouver and found this message board after doing a Yahoo search for 9325K. I use to use GE 9325 bulbs for my reef tank before I upgraded to MH and I miss the vibrant colors that this bulb produced. I'm thinking of getting them back as supplement for my tank. I had bought mine by mail order at Big Al's but I don't see that product on their website anymore. If there is a group deal here, I would buy a few.


----------



## NOLACLS (Nov 3, 2003)

I would be interested in grabbing a few


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Heh.. take me off the poll... I ordered my own case already ;-)


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

http://www.all-glass.com/products/hoods/hostriplites.shtml

Are these the same bulbs? I don't see how they would be getting discontinued if all glass uses them.


----------



## 2la (Aug 18, 2002)

Same lights, yes. This discontinuation business is news to me!


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

The discontinuation story started with 1000bulbs.com when I was trying to get them to order them for the last Group Purchase. They were having a hard time sourcing the bulbs and it was their opinion that GE was letting stock run out of these bulbs. Something typical of a discontinuing part number.
Hopefully, this is not the case.


----------

